# Galerie Special FX



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...hanging this tomorrow...just curious if anyone had any experience with it...?...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

No, but I'll bet any mismatched seams will stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...few little tears from over handling corners but no trouble otherwise...pretty neat optical effect...


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

Woodco said:


> No, but I'll bet any mismatched seams will stick out like a sore thumb.


 ...holler when you find them...


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Loving that LED light.. good job btw. psychedelic.


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...yeah man...decent output and no heat...I keep halogens around for winter but these work well...adjusts to nearly any angle...
...and yes...I didn't get the effect until I stepped back to take the photo...it really moves and catches you off guard if you're not expecting it.. 


finishesbykevyn said:


> Loving that LED light.. good job btw. psychedelic.


----------

